# Nelson found in downtown LA traffic.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

This is Nelson, AMA R's latest. The same lady who found Gigi's storm pulled this little guy out of traffic and advertised on Craig's list and put up notices but no one looked for him. He's sweet and I'm sure a bit Maltese.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh man, thank goodness he's in rescue.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe he is precious!! I'm glad he was found. I love the video with all your pups trying to get a smell!! He definitely looks like he has Maltese in him! And I see Sky in one of the clips. What a sweet boy! How is Sky doing?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! what a little grooming can do to reveal his cutie face  I hope he finds a great home soon...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Nelson is just precious! So glad he's safe now!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How adorable!! I am so glad that he's in rescue. I hope he finds a loving forever home !! I love his name!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a cutie pie! I just want to lay down in your yard and get kissies from all your fluffs..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He's adorable! His face looks a bit like my Tessa who we think is malty mixed with something else like shi tzu or lhasa.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bron, I always love your videos & your selection of music for them! Nelson is the perfect name w/that song! Love it.
That lady that found him should be given a medal---and also finding Stormy! Good for her!:cheer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is cute, cute, cute! I can't wait to hear where his "forever" home will be. No doubt he will be adopted very quickly. Bless you for your efforts!


----------

